# Sergio Larrain



## cgw (Jul 25, 2021)

Great work from a lesser-known Magnum photographer:









						Stumbling Upon Greatness: Discovering Sergio Larrain (Published 2021)
					

The magical images of the reclusive Chilean photographer deserve wider recognition.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

